# BMK für SPS = K ???



## Waelder (17 August 2010)

Neulich wollte mir einer die Kennung einer SPS als "K" unterjubeln, sagt mal ist das nicht noch "A" ?


----------



## MSB (17 August 2010)

So pauschal kann man das gar nicht beantworten:
In der Kurzform: K ist ebenso richtig wie unter Umständen auch A.

In der 61346 geht es nicht mehr so sehr darum was das Teil ist, sondern mehr welchen Zweck es hat.

K ist dabei definiert als:


> Verarbeitung (Empfang, Verarbeitung
> und Bereitstellung) von Signalen oder
> Informationen (mit Ausnahme von
> Objekten für Schutzzwecke, siehe
> Kennbuchstabe F)


A ist dabei definiert als:


> Zwei oder mehr Zwecke oder Aufgaben
> ANMERKUNG Diese Klasse ist nur für
> Objekte, für die kein Hauptzweck oder keine
> Hauptaufgabe identifiziert werden kann.


Daraus ergibt sich das für die klassische SPS K auf jedenfall besser passt als A.

http://www.braunschweig.ihk.de/aus_und_weiterbildung/ausbildung/downloads/DIN%20EN%2061346%20mit%20Anlagen.pdf

Letzten Endes obliegt es also dem Zeichner, welcher Hauptzweck in den Vordergrund gestellt wird.

Weiteres Beispiel: Ist ein Motorschutzschalter jetzt Q oder F?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jabba (17 August 2010)

K=
Quelle Wiki


> K
> Verarbeiten (Empfang,   Verarbeitung, Bereitstellung) von Signalen oder Informationen (ausgenommen   Objekte für Schutzzwecke, siehe Kennbuchstabe B oder F)
> Hilfsschütz, Hilfsrelais,   Zeitrelais, Verriegelungsgerät, Schaltfehlerschutzgerät,   Zentralverarbeitungseinheit (CPU), Spannungsregler, Transistor,   Verzögerungselement, Steuergerät, Regler, Filter,   Rechner, Automatisierungsgerät, Optokoppler,   Steuerventil, Auslöser, Parallelschaltgerät, Synchronisiergerät


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2010)

Also ich habe bisher vor allem "A" gesehen.
Aber speziell "K" noch nie.

Frank


----------



## MSB (17 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Also ich habe bisher vor allem "A" gesehen.
> Aber speziell "K" noch nie.



Hier bliebe aber zu klären, ob das einen besondern Hintergedanken hatte,
oder einfach die Devise "war schon immer so" ist ...

Mir sind in letzter Zeit auch Pläne zu nagelneuen Maschinen untergekommen,
wo sämtliche Leistungsschütze K heißen, was definitiv falsch ist,
oder Endschalter S heißen, was ebenso falsch ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

